# GLFDA World Championship of Decoy Carving



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

Well it is only 5 weeks away from the Great Lakes Fish Decoy Collectors and Carvers Association - World Championship's of Fish Decoy Carving. This takes place again in Monroe Michigan at the Quality Inn & Suites ballroom formerly the Holiday Inn. This take place Sept.10 at 10am. with registration begining at 8 am. however decoys can be mailed in and judged by following the process described at the GLFDA web site. All decoys are judged in tanks with the main emphasis on swimability. There are 3 classes being Folk Art - Service Working and Decorative with the best of each being judged as the "Best Decoy in the World". Michigan Sportsman's Member bigbucksstop will defend his title as the Folk Art Champion against the best of the best. We also will host a Collectors Show all day Friday in the same ballroom....dealers from all over the country will have some of the best Sports Collectibles available. We encourage juniors to enter decoys....they are free. There is no gate entry fee.....we are a fun bunch....always ready to help and encourage new interests. We are working hard to preserve a dying Art!!!!


----------



## bigbucksstop (Dec 29, 2002)

There has got to be some interest in this. Come on people don't be affraid to ask. This is a dying art and we need to do what we can to preserve spearing!!!!!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is this part of the Pte. Mouille thing where people also set up in the rooms of the hotel selling hunting and fishing stuff? Haven't been down to that for years.


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

This is the same thing your are talking about. We did our decoy show at the point for several years....but we are back at the hotel. There is room to room trading Thursday thru Saturday (as done for many years)....but we also do the trading show in the ball roomall day Friday. Some people like room to room.......some like the ballroom setting. You won't find the same varity of collectibles anywhere else.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Cool, I'll mark this down on my calendar. I liked the show at the hotel. Haven't been down to the Pte. Mouille show for quite some time. Wasn't impressed the last time I was there and friends have told me it has been just getting worse with each passing year.


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

The ballroom has added a new dimension.....many dealers really like the set up......and without good dealers and inventory....there is no trading show.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

What time does it all end on Thursday and Friday?


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

Room trading on Thursday goes on late. Friday the ball room will close at 6 but the room trading continues again till late hours.


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

Well we are less than 2 weeks away...I'm hoping that this post will be of interest to a few folks. Come and see for youself....the best Fish Decoys in the world. Saturday Sept.10 at the Quality Inn in Monroe, Michigan.


----------

